# for those with sinus and ear problems.



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

does your feelings of depersonalization get worse daytime or night-time ?

what physical problem u feel in ur ears or nose or etc....


----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, it does get worse at night sometimes, but that's only if the lighting changes.
My ear did start to hurt no too long ago, but I'm not sure if it has anything to do with depersonalization. The pain is gone now, though.


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

QuoAliis said:


> Well, it does get worse at night sometimes, but that's only if the lighting changes.
> My ear did start to hurt no too long ago, but I'm not sure if it has anything to do with depersonalization. The pain is gone now, though.


im asking because from what i noticed is that people who have sinus infection their "dp" gets worse at night.......where as ppl who have dp their
symptoms are worse in day time.


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting observation. I tend to have sinus issues so I'll try to take note!


----------



## Pyro (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe relating to allergies?


----------



## Pyro (Mar 21, 2012)

Like i get mucus if i eat gluten and also my allergy contributes to DP


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

Pyro said:


> Like i get mucus if i eat gluten and also my allergy contributes to DP


check celiac disease


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

....


----------



## Overloaded (Sep 8, 2011)

Day or night it can get worse, depends where I am.

Also I noticed my right ear has had a ringing since I got DP/DR. I probably had it before but never noticed it. But it also got infected not long ago, and I've had to take ear drops on two separate occasions. It's like it doesn't fully recover.


----------



## Iskalachi (Sep 21, 2011)

mines worser at night like how it is now its annoying me


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

mine is worse when i am sick esp if its my ears hurting


----------

